# Difference between "Date of application" and "Lodged at" in form 1022



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

*Difference between "Date of application" and "Lodged at" in form 1022*

Hello,

Those of you who used form 1022 for various reasons, kindly assist me on this simple thing. 

I understand what "date of application" means. It is the date I lodged my app. But what does "lodged at" mean? 

I know it is a silly point but it is preventing me from completing the form. I need to upload the form fast. Kindly help; anyone.

__ mcgyver


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Lodged at - means place where you lodge your application like AHC Centre Dhaka

Best,

Girl Aussie


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you. No, I applied online. Perhaps I should put online.


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

'Electronically' is the right term but 'online' will do.


----------

